# FOR SALE---We're CLEANING HOUSE



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

For real, we _are_ cleaning house, so if anybody needs any dirt or dust to fill in holes in their back yards we'll send you some! We've got plenty!!! Sheeesh! 
I know we choose to crate and rotate inside and outside but does anybody have any ideas on how to keep the dust down inside?(thank goodness we don't have allergies!) If we rinsed the dogs off every time, we'd be afraid of the wet dog smell and unfortuanttely we don't have enough time to always curry comb them before they come inside. We've taken up all the carpet already...does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I have the same problem.. My backyard is like all dirt so they bring it in..

I have found with the baseboards when you wipe them down use a really good dusting spray and it will keep it from getting so bad!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL welcome to the world of owning inside dogs LOL


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*lol!*



Patch-O-Pits said:


> LOL welcome to the world of owning inside dogs LOL


yeah I know....sometimes I am just always amazed when it gets away from me.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

We have a ton of trees in our little backyard, so all we got back there is dirt, pine needles, pine cones, and more dirt. And some mosquitos. So I feel ya on that one. Honestly the only way I keep the dust down is when I sweep, mop, vacuum, and dust every day or every other day. And really no one has time for that. But one thing I thought I would share. We started using Damprid moisture bags. You hang them up and the absorb all the moisture in your house and to be honest I've noticed less dust in the air since we started using those.
I know that's not what their actually for but it's been helping lol. 
And they are only like 15 bucks for three bags. and they last like a month each 
here is a link to a set on ebay just so you can see what they are.
They sell them in grocery stores, walmart, fred meyer, and Target I know for sure

Damp Rid Closet Fresh 3 pack - eBay (item 370248989760 end time Aug-17-10 10:20:07 PDT)


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol. I have the same. Bunches of trees, dirt, pine needles and pine cones. Since Twi has been running around out there more I was thinking of putting something down to reduce the flying dust.


----------

